
Sorry, Apple: This screen protector cuts out blue light and keeps display color - samslack
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/ocushield-blue-light-reducer/
======
briandear
Screen protectors? People still use those? Serious question. I find screen
protectors, no matter how good they are don't have the same tactile precision
and bare glass.

If I am in night mode and need to see colors accurately, I simply switch off
night mode for the time it takes. I certainly don't want night mode
permanently affixed to my screen.

~~~
draw_down
I used one for several months and when I finally took it off the screen looked
so much nicer.

